# Burnham and Berrow -  and Dormy House etc



## IanM (Feb 24, 2018)

I am pretty sure there has been plenty of discussion about this course on here over the years, so won't go over too much old ground...

Just wanted to add that I've just come back from the 22nd Annual trip a group of us do to Burnham and there comments to make.  We do two rounds on consecutive days and stay over in the Dormy House ...we had two days in the sunshine, thermals were needed but would take that weather all day long.

The course was in excellent condition.  Dry as a bone.  Out came the summer spike-less shoes.  Got home last night, they wont even need cleaning.  No fairway mats or anything daft... greens nice and running...  What I love (or hate??) about Burnham is how tough it is around the greens, miss and you get a tough up and down... not gimme two putts on the greens anywhere either.. although the 6th is having some work done to make it less painful!

Wind assisted on the way out, made 20 points easy peasy... more of a fight on the way back, 13 points and I wasnt unhappy as several were straight into an icy wind.

We usually go into Town in the evening as the Club used to insist on jacket and Tie after 7pm, but no more.  The Steward asked if we wanted to eat and ran through options, so we did...he even brought put complementary nibble while we decided....... the food was excellent and the service all evening was super.  Just made the evening more relaxing and save the trip into town for an iffy curry!   Following morning, excellent cooked breakfast... as we go every year, he said tell me what you want and we'll cook it for you next year... Sean & Co, you are a star!!

2 rounds B&B Winter Rate..Â£140... worth every penny..  Dormy House has been renovated and the lounge made into 2 more twin rooms so can take 12 now rather than 8..made a good job of it too..

We are in the diary for next year....


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks like you were lucky with the weather as I'm sure your aware its a brute in rough conditions.
One thing I like about the course is the great condition all year round.
Saw a blog from MC recently and it looked lovely.
Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 25, 2018)

I have always loved there despite only managing to pay to my handicap once (roll on slope adjustment) very good outs against poor backs or vice versa are pretty common depending on the wind direction. I once played in a very unusual cross wind on the outward 9 ( 3 provisional balls played as the balls disappeared over the dunes). My most memorable was 22 points out 8 points back and only 3 points off first place in a full field event of single figure players.

I am lucky as I get to play there for just the cost of travel and having an after match meal.


----------

